
Show HN: Automated Recurring Billings for India - nafeydev
Hey HN! I am Nafey, Product Engineer at Cashfree YC S17 (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cashfree.com).<p>Recurring payments are fast catching up in India. With the introduction of subscription-based services like Netflix, appliances and furniture renting , and SaaS businesses in India, there is a growing need for payment solutions that make accepting recurring payments easy.<p>Today we are glad to introduce Subscriptions by Cashfree. We built Subscriptions to help Indian and global businesses operating in India collect recurring payments.<p>Subscriptions by Cashfree offers a wide range of payment modes for recurring payments -
 Credit Cards
 Debit Cards
 eMandates via Debit Cards and Net Banking<p>How do Subscriptions work:
1) Create a subscription plan via Dashboard or API.
2) Add subscribers under each plan for a customer &amp; notify them
3) Authenticate first time &amp; charge as per the plan<p>Features:- 
 A variety of subscription-based billing models -On-demand or periodic
 Zero IT dependency - No coding required. You can set up subscription plans with Cashfree’s dashboard without the need to write a single line of code
 Advanced analytics - Stay on top of every subscription plan details with the dashboard or Cashfree APIs.
 Upfront charge facility - Got upfront charges? Charge your customers a one-time fee at the start of service along with recurring payments.<p>Do head over to Product Hunt for a preview and share feedback: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;subscriptions-by-cashfree
======
kaushikt
Razorpay has been working hard to solve this problem. I used it last year but
wasn't happy with their service since they were collecting mobile numbers (for
some reason) and failed to send OTPs on time (issue i faced). They have
apparently rebuilt it and promising some great features. How are you stacking
against them as of now?

------
sova
"What is the benefit of our using this over Stripe?" is likely to be a
question you get often -- is there some area of coverage you're covering that
Stripe cannot get to? Thanks a lot for all your hard work and All The Best All
the Way!

~~~
happycoder97
Does stripe work in India?

~~~
nafeydev
They are in "early access" mode in India to my knowledge

------
kaushikt
Do you allow to create plans in multiple currencies?

~~~
nafeydev
Not currently. It is only INR based for now.

